# chiarimenti flag use

## polslinux

Allora nel make.conf le flag USE sono un "in più" che si da al sistema giusto?

Quindi se io al posto di:

```
echo dev-libs/cyrus-sasl -ldap >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

scrivo 

```
USE="-ldap"
```

  nel make.conf è la stessa cosa giusto?

E se io scrivo sempre nel make.conf

```
 USE="-qt4 -qt4gui -qt4core" 
```

 (o simili non ricordo il nome), durante la compilazione di X non me le installa giusto?

----------

## ago

la differenza sostanziale è che settando le use in package.use, vengono settate per singolo pacchetto, mentre in make.conf vengono settate per tutti i pacchetti del world

----------

## polslinux

mmm capito...quindi nel mio caso per evitare rogne è meglio se seguo quella strada?

----------

## ago

in genere metti in make.conf le use che sicuramente attiverai o meno per tutti i pacchetti....tipo 

```
USE="X"
```

 per un uso desktop

----------

## polslinux

Ok capito  :Smile: 

dato che non conto di usare qt posso mettere tranquillamente -qt nel make.conf vero?

----------

## ago

beh non saprei...se non usi kde, direi che nell'installazione base per un desktop (stage+Xorg+DE/WM) non ti servono le qt.

Poi magari se in un futuro incontrerai programmi che richiedono le qt le installerai  :Smile: 

Per non perderti: 

```
USE="-qt3 -qt4 -qt3support"
```

  :Very Happy: 

----------

## polslinux

grazie mille ago  :Very Happy: 

PS: posso chiederti una cosa? Su gentoo la testing è tanto rognosa? Perchè su Arch e Debian a parte Xorg il resto è tranquillo...

----------

## oRDeX

Secondo me, visto che non hai la chiara intenzione di lanciarti nel mondo ~, sarebbe il caso di partire con tutto stable e smascherare di volta in volta solo ciò che pensi necessario. Ovviamente dovrai avere cura del tuo sistema perchè così finirai in mezzo stable e mezzo no

----------

## polslinux

 *Quote:*   

> e smascherare di volta in volta solo ciò che pensi necessario

 

Mmm capisco...ma quindi posso fare tipo il pinning come su debian?

----------

## ago

 *polslinux wrote:*   

> ma quindi posso fare tipo il pinning come su debian?

 

Lasciamo perdere debian  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *polslinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo dev-libs/cyrus-sasl -ldap >> /etc/portage/package.use
> ```
> ...

 

una cosa che forse no sai, è che, al posto del file package.use, può essere usata una cartella.

tutti i file, con qualunque nome, contenuti al suo interno vengono letti da emerge e unificati in un unico flusso.

la cosa aiuta a tenere ordine nel tempo.

----------

## polslinux

ahuahuahu sisi   :Wink: 

è che detta così sembra quello xD

----------

## polslinux

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *polslinux wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> echo dev-libs/cyrus-sasl -ldap >> /etc/portage/package.use
> ```
> ...

 

mmm ho capito a metà...mi puoi dire per favore dov'è sta cosa nel wiki??  :Very Happy: 

grazie

----------

## cloc3

 *polslinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mmm ho capito a metà...mi puoi dire per favore dov'è sta cosa nel wiki?? 
> 
> grazie

 

 *man portage wrote:*   

> 
> 
>        /etc/portage/
> 
>               Any file in this directory that begins with "package." can be more than just a flat file.  If it is a directory, then all  the
> ...

 

oppure...

----------

## polslinux

ok ci sono  :Smile: 

grazie mille delle risposte   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bi-andrea

Grazie anche da parte mia, infatti mi trovo pure io dei pacchetti che mi chiedono "USE" specifiche, ma non per tutto il sistema,..............incomincio a entrarenella logica di Portage   :Surprised: 

----------

